# Gallbladder Problem Could Be a Cause of Chronic Diarrhea



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This came out yesterday. I am posting it because I have seen a lot of mention of gallbladers recently and confusion in diagnoses.Tuesday August 15 1:30 PM ET Gallbladder Problem Could Be a Cause of Chronic Diarrhea By Nancy Deutsch NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - A dysfunctional gallbladder may be at the root of many cases of unexplained chronic diarrhea, according to a New Jersey gastroenterologist. Dr. Saad F. Habba of Overlook Hospital in Summit, New Jersey, gave the cholesterol-lowering drug cholestyramine to 19 patients with chronic diarrhea that did not respond to other treatments. The drug is given to people who have had their gallbladders removed and subsequently suffer from diarrhea. All 19 of the patients improved on the medication, which binds to the bile acids normally stored in the gallbladder, according to a report in the August issue of the American Journal of Gastroenterology. Chronic diarrhea is a common problem among many Americans, Habba told Reuters Health. When inflammatory diseases, parasites and cancer are ruled out, these people are often diagnosed as having irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), he said. But many of these patients do not respond to drugs commonly used to treat IBS, such as antispasmodics and serotonin inhibitors, Habba explained. However, when given this bile-binding agent, ``19 out of 19 improved within 24 hours,'' Habba said. About 10% of people who have had their gallbladders removed suffer from chronic diarrhea due to excess bile production, the researcher explained. Their diarrhea usually comes on immediately following a meal, a pattern seen in the 19 study participants--even though these patients had never had their gallbladders removed. In the study, the patients underwent a test that measures the functioning of the gallbladder. All patients had low scores, indicating their gallbladders were functioning anywhere from not at all to only 42% of normal, Habba told Reuters Health. With the medication, the patients improved to the point that those who had previously had 4 to 10 bowel movements per day are now having only one, he reported. Studies looking at larger numbers of patients need to be conducted, Habba noted. However, he suggested that if a patient has chronic diarrhea that cannot be attributed to other causes, their gallbladder function should be tested. If the gallbladder function is below normal, patients should be tried on cholestyramine, he suggested. The drug is inexpensive and ``safe--it's been around a long time,'' he said. It may also supply surprisingly simple relief for a problem that physicians find themselves occasionally unable to resolve. SOURCE: American Journal of Gastroenterology 2000;95:2140. ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for posting this, Eric.







It's one more thing that can be checked out in our search for a cause. This could help a lot of people, who would otherwise suffer.JeanG


----------



## Un Fatigued (Aug 3, 2000)

Thanks, Eric! Another great post!


----------



## penelope (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks eric, I am pretty sure this is my D problem. It started right after I had my gallbladder out,(I never had D before) so I am going to ask my dr about this med.penelope


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2000)

After having my gallbladder out the diarrhea started. I tried this medication. At first it seemed to really help, but after a few months it stopped working. If it works for you, great. also another good thing about it, it is good for lowering your cholesterol.


----------



## Joe (Dec 13, 1998)

Thanks Eric....very similiar to the article FBrown posted which started all this discussion about gallbladders.


> quote:About 10% of people who have had their gallbladders removed suffer from chronicdiarrhea due to excess bile production, the researcher explained. Their diarrheausually comes on immediately following a meal, a pattern seen in the 19 studyparticipants--even though these patients had never had their gallbladders removed.


This sounds like me and I am now on day 2 of the cholestyramine (Questran Light). I would report how I'm doing since starting it but I don't want to jinx it if my bowels are reading the BB.





















------------------*Joe*


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump for schoolbus and others------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric, Now if they could only do something about the taste! BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

YIKES !!!------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2001)

Ive been here done this and it works! But!!!!I tried Questran Light and Prevalite, both of these are powders that contain that drug and is the most common perscribed drug with Cholesrtramine. The problem is the inconvienance to mix the powder, and I found in my case it gave increased intestional gas.Realizing the cause of my problem I went searching for a PILL to acconplish the same thing.. Found it and it works better than the powders Questran and Prevalialite (NO GAS)...The pill is called COLESTID this drug does the same thing as the powder, no gas, more convienant.. 2 pills in the morning, 2 pills in the evening, thats it... IMMEDIATE RESULTSOBTAINED...Call your Doctor on this one.....dave-manning###att.net------------------


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Dave, Is colestid only useful if people have had their gallbladder removed? Would it be fairly unlikely that excess bile would be the problem in a young person(17)? Chronic lower abdominal pain seems to be my daughter"s main symptom, even if the d is under control.Thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Has the 17 year old been tested for the gallbladder, and diagnosed with IBS from a GI doc..------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

